# Paulson Games



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Paulson Games sell a range of custom miniatures and parts including:

Alien Parts
Infantry Parts
54mm (mech) parts.

Examples

Mech Rail Gun







Bio Sword







(thunder) Wolf







Bio Terror







*Useful Links*

*Home*

*About Us and Shipping*


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Nice, i'm going to be working on an inquisitor warband next year and this should be a real help. 

there is an issue with the end img tag on the missing picture. it's missing the /


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Most interesting. I have not encountered them before. I shall have a look. Thanks


----------

